# Another brew ratio impossible? Grinder error?



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Well, the only brew ratio i can achieve with my machine is app. 1:3. So with 18g i get about 55ml of coffee.

But i have seen that other guys also experiment with brew ratios of 1:2 or even 1:1.

When i try this i get real under extracted espresso with a lot of caramelization left in the portafilter.

So whats the reason? Do they use other beans or is my grinder (Oracle uses the same than Sage/Brevill Grinder Pro) the problem?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oracleuser said:


> Well, the only brew ratio i can achieve with my machine is app. 1:3. So with 18g i get about 55ml of coffee.
> 
> But i have seen that other guys also experiment with brew ratios of 1:2 or even 1:1.
> 
> ...


I have an original oracle, are you using the double basket

Despite the marketing I cant believe this is able to use an effective single basket .

Are you using fresh coffee

Have you put your grinder back tougher correctly .

You should be able to get a 1:1 ratio with the oracle over 30 seconds


----------



## oracleuser (Sep 26, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> I have an original oracle, are you using the double basket
> 
> Despite the marketing I cant believe this is able to use an effective single basket .
> 
> ...


Yes, fresh coffee with double

Well, sure it is possible BUT then i get caramelization effects / yellow debris in the basket (below the puk)....where are they coming from?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

oracleuser said:


> Yes, fresh coffee with double
> 
> Well, sure it is possible BUT then i get caramelization effects / yellow debris in the basket (below the puk)....where are they coming from?


I'm lost now as to what you are asking or want feedback on

Why does it matter what the Puck looks like.

What are caramelization effects?

Just so I'm clear you can hit the ratios of 1:1 etc but with these caveats?


----------

